# My Flock of Misfits



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

Just thought I'd introduce my non budgie companions here. My oldest birds are the retired breeding pair of cockatiels Mindwipe and Redshift. Mindwipe is going to be 16 this year and Redshift will be 15. Then comes my current breeding pair of cockatiels, Sideswipe and Firestorm. They just came off some infertile eggs. Giving them a break right now  Last of the cockatiels is Strongarm, who lives in the aviary with Mindwipe and Redshift. She's one LOUD cockatiel when she's alone! Thus why she lives with my retired breeders 

Then there's August, my white capped Pionus. I waited four years for this little stinker, LOL. I was on a waiting list for a white capped chick and when it was clear he was infertile, the breeder said 'you want him?'. How could I say no? He's quite the brat. He's taken to trying to bite me when I feed him **rolls eyes** His two passions in life are nutriberries and almonds.

And pictures!

August:

IMG_3508 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

StrongArm:

Strong arm and linda by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

Redshift (M) and Mindwipe (F) having a lover's quarrel:

IMG_3606 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

Sideswipe (yes...his beak needs trimming):

Sideswipe by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And his mate, Firestorm:

Firestorm by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are beautiful! Thank you for sharing your beauties with us


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures of your wonderful flock!
Thank you for introducing them to us. *


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

What gorgeous birds. I love fluffy little Firestorm (didn't know cockatiels could be white) & August's colors are amazing!


----------

